# Codesys IP/TCP bausteine



## WIX (8 Oktober 2009)

hallo
ich habe 2 Fragen:
1- gibt es eine codesys demo version?
2- gibt es standardbausteine die die IP/TCP  Kommunikation unterstützen?
    Es wäre hilfreich wenn man eine Doku dazu hat.


Danke im vorraus

WIX


----------



## Cerberus (8 Oktober 2009)

WIX schrieb:


> 1- gibt es eine codesys demo version?


 
Nimm doch einfach die Vollversion! Kurz auf der Codesys-Seite Passwort anfordern und dann downloaden.


----------



## zotos (8 Oktober 2009)

An was für eine Plattform hast Du denn gedacht:
SoftSPS oder eine klassische SPS?

Die SoftSPS gibt es als Demo von 3s zum Download (bzw. ist im Paket mit der Entwicklungsumgebung enthalten). Vorher noch gedanken machen ob man die Version 2.3 oder schon auf die Version 3 aufspringen möchte.

Zum Thema TCP/IP Kommunikation gibt es für viele Plattformen die SysLibSockets.lib und die SysLibSocketsAsync.lib (einfach mal danach Googlen).


----------

